# Mon state snap..maybe a grouper run



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

haven't run the boat in months, looking for a short trip tomorrow. Have room for 2-3, to share on expenses for state snaps, & a possible grouper run. Wade 832-687-5426


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Dang Wade, you keep posting these up when i got to work. Consult me for my schedule next time! :rotfl: j/k. Wish i could make it.


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

Wade sorry i missed this one but i am off everyday next week if you decide to do a state trip i would love to join you, thanks


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Wade....this is JT, from Baytown and now also from New Waverly....first time I've looked at the board in awhile....but I have Mondays off this semester....if you head out again, let me know....would be ready to go, if its not too cold!! Could probably meet you in Kingwood, as I'm above you now on I-45...Am in withdrawal from non-fishing being up this way!! Off on Wed also and Sat/Sun of the weekend....409-381-0128...JT


----------



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

Give me heads up on time and day . I'm in ! Good for whatever ... League City
832-385-0812


----------

